# LFC KEY/COMD APPT APS 2010



## Nfld Sapper (28 Sep 2009)

CANFORGEN 168/09 CLS 035/09 241730Z SEP 09
LFC KEY/COMD APPT APS 2010
UNCLASSIFIED



I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE FOLLOWING APPOINTMENTS FOR LAND FORCE COMMAND (READ IN THREE COLUMNS: UNIT, POSITION, NAME): 


CO APPOINTMENT 

(1) RCD, CO, LCOL CROSS D 

(2) LDSH, CO, LCOL CADIEU T 

(3) RCA SCHOOL, CO, MAJ SULLIVAN M (ON PROMOTION) 

(4) 1 RCR, CO, LCOL SCOTT P 

(5) 1 PPCLI, CO, LCOL FLETCHER W 

(6) 2 R22ER, CO, LCOL BERNARD S 

(7) 3 R22ER, CO, LCOL PELLETIER R 

(8) 2 CER, CO, LCOL MIDDLETON H 

(9) TACTICS SCHOOL, CO, LCOL LIPCSEY M 

(10) PSTC, CO, LCOL KING J 

(11) CFSEME, CO, LCOL FULLER P 

(12) LFWA TC, CO, LCOL KELSEY S 

(13) 5 ASG SIGS SVCS HQ, CO, LCOL BLAIS-PARENT G 

(14) CFB/ASU WAINRIGHT, CO, LCOL BLACKBURN M 

(15) 2 EW SQN, CO, LCOL SULLIVAN T 

(16) 1 CMBG HQ SIGS SQN, CO, MAJ LEMIEUX Y 

(17) 5 MP UNIT, CO, CAPT VOULIGNY S (ON PROMOTION) 


CWO APPOINTMENT 

(1) CLS, CWO, CWO MORETTI G 

(2) LFDTS, CWO, CWO WHITE C 

(3) LFAA, CWO, CHARLEBOIS C 

(4) LFAA 36 CBG, RSM, CWO DULONG P 

(5) LFWA 38 CBG, RSM, CWO RISHCHYNSKI A 

(6) LFWA 39 CBG, RSM, CWO WISHNICKI R 

(7) LFWA 41 CBG, RSM, CWO THOMAS A 

(8) 2 ASG, CWO, CWO GUIMOND A 

(9) CTC, CWO, CWO GIROUX D 

(10) 2 RCR, RSM, CWO PENTON A 

(11) 4 ESR, RSM, CWO MONTGOMERY B 

(12) 5 ASG SIGS SVCS HQ, RSM, CWO GENDRON N 

(13) CFB/ASU SHILO, RSM, CWO MILTON S 

(14) CFB/ASU PETAWAWA, RSM, CWO BENOIT D 


CLS CONGRATULATES YOU 


POSTING INSTRUCTIONS WILL BE ISSUED SEPARATELY IF APPLICABLE


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Sep 2009)

Holy crap!  Mont is RSM at 4 ESR!  Sprog done good, Chimo!


----------

